# I've Found It



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

My perfect property has turned up, just have a look at:-
www.solvillaspain .com/properties/property-resales-in-calahonda-R779030.hmtl

Just one small problem though.


----------



## selfconnecting (Aug 1, 2013)

Monopoly money?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

crookesey said:


> My perfect property has turned up, just have a look at:-
> www.solvillaspain .com/properties/property-resales-in-calahonda-R779030.hmtl
> 
> Just one small problem though.


you mean the fact that there's a problem loading the page??


at least, that's what happens when I click it !


I'm guessing that it isn't that though.............


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> you mean the fact that there's a problem loading the page??
> 
> 
> at least, that's what happens when I click it !
> ...


You are correct, I never tested the link, just go into the agents web site manually.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

crookesey said:


> You are correct, I never tested the link, just go into the agents web site manually.


I tried.....

that didn't work either


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I tried.....
> 
> that didn't work either


We need assistance from selfconnecting.

Other than that google beach front calahonda property with watch tower for sale.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It's easy.
Property For Sale Calahonda. Villa Calahonda - R779030, Costa del Sol, Spain.
Not enough greenery/ shade for me.
And that watch tower - could be a big problem in the future when the local council starts to get a historical conscious.
Look for smth thing else Crooksey


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's easy.
> Property For Sale Calahonda. Villa Calahonda - R779030, Costa del Sol, Spain.
> Not enough greenery/ shade for me.
> And that watch tower - could be a big problem in the future when the local council starts to get a historical conscious.
> Look for smth thing else Crooksey


I actually know it but never realised that it was just one property, the watch tower is listed, the money is stupid, IMHO it will halve in price, and I still can't afford it.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nope - that still won't work for me 

ah well, never mind.......


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

crookesey said:


> I actually know it but never realised that it was just one property, the watch tower is listed, the money is stupid, IMHO it will halve in price, and I still can't afford it.


Never mind, yours is bound to be out there somewhere


----------



## antonw (Aug 13, 2013)

Haha.. You might get lucky next time.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Never mind, yours is bound to be out there somewhere


I could find it in the USA, oblong with loads of glass, right on the beach. Anyway it's only a dream, but there is nothing wrong with dreams, the money is there, the mind is strong but the property is weak.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I found it using Google - first item!!! Go for it Crookesey, you never know, we might be invaded again and then you will be the one laughing at the rest of us as you fire your long bow at the advancing hordes...


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

thrax said:


> I found it using Google - first item!!! Go for it Crookesey, you never know, we might be invaded again and then you will be the one laughing at the rest of us as you fire your long bow at the advancing hordes...


I've always fancied a tall erection.


----------

